# How to work topwater for Trouts and Reds



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

Since I got rained out this morning I thought I would share how I work top water lures for trout and reds. This is my technique and it works all day long, but better in low light. You will get less school trout during the day but the trout that hit top water tend to be larger. Red fish love this action! Others have different methods but this works for me!
Get out before dawn in a boat/yak. If you are on shore, don’t stay in one spot - keep moving down the beach.
I use a 30lb braid (it’s like 6lb mono thin) and Berkley Lightning shock boat rods I got at Wal-mart, and spinner reels.
I use a 20LB Fluorocarbon leader. I tie a blood knot to at least 6 feet of leader. This makes the line completely invisible. The knot is so small it will cast easy.
I use Reel Magic before and after each trip. Stuff works, you want to cast a long way to cover lots of water and it helps. 
I use a swivel clip at the end of line to quickly change lures when I switch to soft plastic or to change lures. The loop you get with this on the end is great for the lure action.
I use Rapalla Skitterwalk, but Top Dog lures work as well. I prefer either the mullet color or speckled trout color. I used the size SSW11. Wal-Mart sells these.
Spend some time learning to cast the braid in the wind and to “Walk the dog”. It works! Remember you may be casting in the dark so work these issues out beforehand. Video: http://youtu.be/xp-GsDcDDp8
Many people never catch trout on top water. That is because trout try to stun their prey and they make a big splash doing the stun move on your lure. Often they will “pop” the lure without taking it. Most beginners set the hook on the strike. DON’T DO THAT! Wait for the pull, ignore the strike – when you get a pull then set the hooks! Red fish tend to inhale the lure so that’s not an issue!
Trout and reds are ambush feeders. If you are anchor you are not going to catch many. The best method is to get upwind from your fishing zone and drift through and out the other, being as quiet as possible.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Why do u use 30# briad?, you could get even farther cast with something smaller. I like to go with about 10# braid and also you should check out tatical angler clips. Havent used them yet but they look pretty sweet. Good post!


----------



## rfh21 (May 17, 2012)

As a top water fanatic I have an additional tip. As mentioned speck with often hit the lure without biting. In addition to not setting the hook, stop working the bait. Let it sit still for a couple seconds and then pop it one or two more times. The speck will come back around to finish the kill. If they don't do this within a few seconds, pop the lure a couple more times, simulating a stunned an injured bait fish. Sometimes even this won't work and you just resume the walk the dog retrieve. When the top water bite is on, another fish will be hitting your bait soon. Nothing more exciting than watching the fish strike. 

I don't use any special equipment when fishing top water aside from micro guides on my medium action 7' rod as a personal preference, just tie the bait straight to some 10# test. You can lose fish and lures this way though if the Spanish are running. The micro guides and light line gives the bait a little more responsiveness and a little better feel when working jigs and suspend baits.


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

one more thing - if you get into ladyfish, run your fingers down the leader. If you feel any nicks at all, retie or lose your $8.00 lure.


----------



## grizzlyadams (Jul 3, 2012)

Excellent post, thanks for sharing your knowledge!


----------



## Johnms (Nov 29, 2010)

*this mornings fun*

Caught on top water at 7:00 AM in Big Lagoon opposite Snug Harbor Condos, at the mouth of the inlet where the abandoned sailboat is located. (until this year this was a no motor zone) Always look for mullet jumping and bait fish action!


----------

